# How to help hubby do some manscaping?



## hotshotdot (Jul 28, 2015)

I enjoy giving BJs but have stopped offering because frankly I don't like getting his pubes in my mouth & making me gag. It kinda ruins it for both of us. I have commented that he'd get it more often if he shaved. He tried once with the clippers he shaves his head with but he nicked himself & it hurt/bled a lot so he hasn't tried again. I suggested using the regular razor in the shower I use to shave myself down there. But he is afraid that'll cut him more. 

I'm sure shaving for men is much more difficult than it is for a woman but I know it can be done. Where can he learn? He's too embarrassed to ask his buddies. Not sure why exactly but maybe because at over 40 he doesn't know how to yet. Help!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Just get a beard trimmer and put on the shortest attachment - like the 1/4 or 3/8 inch. It'll be neat and tidy and no chance of nicking yourself. It also removes that nasty grow-back itch and irritation. I assume short and neat is an acceptable alternative to completely hairless?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm really working hard here not to laugh at the unfortunate. Cletus' suggestion is a good idea, most of what I have thought of would be mean to say to a guy with PTSD (penile traumatically sensitized disorder). Don't send him to a waxer without male experience. Torn scrotum is not going to make him more daring. Have you done a u-tube search?


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yep, Cletus is right. There are trimmers specifically designed for manly grooming in the shaving isle. Short and neat and *almost* nick proof. No pain no gain! Shaving is irritating and testicles are difficult to shave. Are you cool with closely clipped?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Exactly what Cletus said...

On guys, clipped short and neat is far sexier than shaved bald and bleeding!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought a trimmer/shaver that was specifically designed for "manscaping". Works in the shower. 

There's pre shave oil you can use before you put on shaving cream that helps a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hotshotdot (Jul 28, 2015)

Cletus said:


> Just get a beard trimmer and put on the shortest attachment - like the 1/4 or 3/8 inch. It'll be neat and tidy and no chance of nicking yourself. It also removes that nasty grow-back itch and irritation. I assume short and neat is an acceptable alternative to completely hairless?


Thank you! That's exactly what I needed to know. It doesn't need to be hairless & if it avoids the itching from grow-back he'll be much more likely to keep doing it.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Manscaping.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Using a beard trimmer on the scrotum will cut me in an instant. I only use one by holding it in the air off the skin to cut down long hairs. For close work I use a regular multiblade razor and have never nicked any of the bits with it. seems scary the first time but never had a problem.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Your husband should have used a guard. I don't see how you would cut yourself using one.

And I dunno, if my wife told me that would lead to more BJs then I'd be doing it right then and there.


----------



## bc3543 (Aug 24, 2015)

How do you control the course cut ends from irritating your wife's parts during PIV intercourse? I have tried to trim before but that her biggest concern.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Just get a week wacker ...


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a Wahl beard trimmer. It comes with a ton of guards you can use. it's what I use. Rechargeable, easy to clean and never cut myself with it.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Just use something along the lines of a gillette mach 3. Yeah it may itch for a little but if ya maintain it he will always be nice and smooth for ya. 


He obviously doesnt value Bj's as much as i do.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

I use beard trimmer to shorten the hair and then a razor to make it nice and neat on the edges. You can shave the frank and beans with a normal razor just be careful. Also I've recent discovered that putting a non scented deodorant on what you shave almost completely eliminated razor burn. Go figure.

ETA. Once you get used to being groomed, no way I would go back to the bush look or feel.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i would make it a sexual game with each other in the shower or tub....what man would say no to that...


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Use a beard clipper above the penis. Shave the penis and below. Use BikiniZone the first few times, then regular aftershave the next dozen or two dozen times. After a few dozen times no post-shave treatment will be necessary. After the initial discomfort is gone, he would not imagine going a hot summer month without cleaning up.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Wahl trimmer $17 walmart, plugs in.
Twinblade it daily in the shower, lots of warm water.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

hotshotdot said:


> I enjoy giving BJs but have stopped offering because frankly I don't like getting his pubes in my mouth & making me gag. It kinda ruins it for both of us. I have commented that he'd get it more often if he shaved. He tried once with the clippers he shaves his head with but he nicked himself & it hurt/bled a lot so he hasn't tried again. I suggested using the regular razor in the shower I use to shave myself down there. But he is afraid that'll cut him more.
> 
> I'm sure shaving for men is much more difficult than it is for a woman but I know it can be done. Where can he learn? He's too embarrassed to ask his buddies. Not sure why exactly but maybe because at over 40 he doesn't know how to yet. Help!


If my wife said that all it would take to give a bj is manscaping then I would do it. 

When my wife has seen me bare there she has commented that she enjoys that. Her response is what makes me want to do it more.

Maybe let your husband know that him shaving, at least the shaft, would help you to enjoy giving more bj's.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess he doesn't care about getting oral as much as you think he dose.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Step 1. Replace husband's bath gel with Nair.

Step 2. Have 911 on stand-by.

Step 3. Enjoy your hairless and very confused husband.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

As far as all the recommendations for hair clippers--I've had bad experiences with the clippers when you get a little too far south. A good razor is much safer on the scrotum. Clippers are fine for topside, but they'll chew up a sack like a lawnmower.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

moco82 said:


> Use a beard clipper above the penis. Shave the penis and below. Use BikiniZone the first few times, then regular aftershave the next dozen or two dozen times. After a few dozen times no post-shave treatment will be necessary. *After the initial discomfort is gone, he would not imagine going a hot summer month without cleaning up*.


This is so true. I can't believe the temperature difference when you lose the ball beard.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> This is so true. I can't believe the temperature difference when you lose the* ball beard*.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

My aunt works at a dermatology clinic, and one of the nurses got what they thought was a prank call from some guy saying he had a very hairy shaft that was causing him marital problems and asked if they could do laser hair removal. The nurse playfully but professionally claimed that they do many of these procedures each day and for him to come on in that it would be no problem. Everyone at the clinic laughed and thought it was the funniest prank call ever until the guy showed up! 

Badsanta


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I happen to have a pic of my SO's perfectly groomed "manscaping" job. Kind of, a "before" and "after"... :rofl:

But alas, the fear of getting banned precludes me from posting it.

:lol:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I happen to have a pic of my SO's perfectly groomed "manscaping" job. Kind of, a "before" and "after"... :rofl:
> 
> But alas, the fear of getting banned precludes me from posting it.
> 
> :lol:


I aint afraid...

BEFORE:










DURING:











AFTER:










PS: That is me and Happy's husband in the "during." We go to the spa together.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmmmm @badsanta... curiously, the "after" pic isn't showing up...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Hmmmm @badsanta... curiously, the "after" pic isn't showing up...


Here is a screenshot for you...


----------

